# Sunday Oink Pics



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 29, 2009)

Larry Booth (Georges Bro) After it all was over.









Larry in table cloth toga. 




George got attacked by the land shark my buddy had.




Sorry no box pics. As soon as Larry sends them to me I'll post them. Please note in the second pic, NO BEVERAGE IN MY HAND!   

Pigs


----------

